# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  O velho fumaças....

## Paulo Bravo

Pois é desde 2005 a funciomar e continua a fazer o seu serviço
as primeiras fotos sao de 2005 e o link a seguir a elas sao da apanha de 2006 com o Pedro Gomes
É so para dizer que sabado de manha vai haver apanha de agua na Ericeira logo pela manha quem queizer já sabe é de aproveitar....

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5801

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Paulo  :Olá:  




> Pois é desde 2005 a funciomar e continua a fazer o seu serviço
> as primeiras fotos sao de 2005 e o link a seguir a elas sao da apanha de 2006 com o Pedro Gomes
> É so para dizer que sabado de manha vai haver apanha de agua na Ericeira logo pela manha quem queizer já sabe é de aproveitar....
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5801


Pois é  :yb665:  ....esse é mesmo o 'Fumaças' velho.  :JmdALEnvers:  ....alias, foste tu que deste-me as dicas e conselhos para a compra do equipamento para as colectas do nosso precioso líquido. Obrigado  :SbOk5:  

Agora uma coisa...... :yb624:  pensei que a geração 'Fumaças' tive-se nascido agora...não enganas-te e era sim 'Vapor' ainda por cima é da Zona onde outrora partiam alguns barcos com destino a outros continentes...... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

:Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  Pois é grande Alves sempre em cima!!!!
Aliaz o fumaças ate é novo este faz 2400w de potençia e da para bomba de 18000 litros hora é que eu estava cansado de tanto esperar pelo enchimento de mangueira na mao!!!!!
mas tens razao os fumaças dao geito e poupam muito trabalho e obrigado uma vez mais pelo amigo que és!!!!
Entao ninguem quer ir a agua aiiaiaia tanta gente a queixar-se e depois é assim!!!!!

----------


## José Alves

> Pois é grande Alves sempre em cima!!!!
> Aliaz o fumaças ate é novo este faz 2400w de potençia e da para bomba de 18000 litros hora é que eu estava cansado de tanto esperar pelo enchimento de mangueira na mao!!!!!


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Paulo ...não tens razão de queixa!!!....Segundo o que vi pelas fotos prostradas na última colecta, tinhas o Pedro Gomes a segurar na mangueira e por o que pode observar até tem estilo....se por ventura ele se cansar sempre tem o suplente Marcos Cavaleiro.....(sou mesmo mauzinho :yb624:   :yb624: ), será sempre uma ideia....quem sabe não de bons lucros... :Coradoeolhos:

----------

